# Steelhead fly - mighty salty



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Other than a couple Clousers, I haven't tied anything "Florida" since I've moved to Oregon, but I know some of these big steelhead intruders would get hammered by big redfish in the fall. They look super shrimpy on the swing...


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice & colorful it ought to catch some fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh Yeah ----- Smack candy..


----------

